# How much to knock down a wall between 2 rooms?



## johns75

Hi All,

I have a seperate kitchen and dining room in my house. I want to convert it to one big kitchen so the dividing wall has to go. Has anyone any idea of the cost involved? Has anyone had any experience with getting this done. Is there a huge cost difference if it's a load bearing wall?

NOTE: I am trying to calculate the cost of getting a professional to do it, i'm not considering doing it myself.


----------



## flusteredma

If its not a load bearing wall I've heard its real easy to do yourself with a sledgehammer.
You can then hire someone to clean up the edges of the walls.  A friend of mine did this and it didn't cost more than a few hundred euro.
If it's a load bearing wall it's a whole different ball game.  I know this because I saw it on the 'telly' the other night!!! Best of luck.


----------



## Sue Ellen

This previous thread will be of interest Architect or Engineer?


----------



## jjl

If your wall is a load bearing wall you will need to support wall above opening with either a concrete lintil or an RSJ (reinforced steel joist) the process involves drilling the existing wall and bolting metal plates to the wall. These plates are then supported by acro props to take the weight of the load bearing wall. The wall is now safe and ready to be knocked. An opening is cut at the top of the wall an either the concrete lintils or the RSJ is put in place depending on the load bearing down on the wall and the span of the opening. Once complete and set in position the remainder of the wall is ready to be knocked this is best done with concrete saw for a clean cut and a sledge and penmatic hammer. Taking the wall down is simple but if a load bearing wall is now adequately supported before this could lead to serious structural damage.


----------



## RainyDay

See this old thread


----------



## johns75

Thanks for all the help Guys. I got a Guy to do it for 3K and he is a member of the Guild of Master Craftsmen so i trust him i guess.


----------



## jjl

I cannot believe you paid 3 k for this job 1 k would be more than enough for this type of job. I do work like this on a regular basis i did not know people have no concept of how much work should cost. When broken down logically there is very little involved. I am sorry you paid 3 k but it was far to much.


----------



## atari icon

did it turn out to be load bearing or not?


----------



## kerr

I have a similar situation - I have a chimney brest in the kitchen from where the old stove was and I need to take these two walls down. It's an old concrete building and obviously it's not load bearing, but how much skill does it require to take down the chimney above and the walls below?


----------



## Sue Ellen

kerr said:
			
		

> I have a similar situation - I have a chimney brest in the kitchen from where the old stove was and I need to take these two walls down. It's an old concrete building and obviously it's not load bearing, but how much skill does it require to take down the chimney above and the walls below?


 
These previous threads might give some advice

Key post on chimneys

Removing chimney breast


----------



## dodo

3 K sounds ok , does that include all materials


----------



## ludermor

jjl said:
			
		

> I cannot believe you paid 3 k for this job 1 k would be more than enough for this type of job. I do work like this on a regular basis i did not know people have no concept of how much work should cost. When broken down logically there is very little involved. I am sorry you paid 3 k but it was far to much.


 
Take it a bit easy on the criticisms jjl,
you say you charge 1k for his work, have you included VAT in this figure? Have you allowed for skips and removal of all demolished material?  Have you allowed for any supports that may be required (lintels or RSJ)? I dont think 3k is that far away to be honest, esp seeing that we dont have all the details.


----------

